# Home test of ArmorAll Shield.



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

Following the thread by Orca a few days ago I ordered some ArmorAll Shield

Arrived in the post this morning and after watching the 'Sales Video' I thought I would try my own tests.

Sales Video:-










Washed wheel with Fairy Liquid to get rid of any other products that may have been on it.

Put ArmorAll on half of my wheel and left for about 5 hours.

I then began my own videos. Sorry for the handheld iPhone videos. Hopefully you will get the idea.

1st off water:-










Beading to the right, no ArmorAll. No water stayed on the left.

I did not wipe the wheel following each of the tests.

Next was dirt. Peat taken from a garden pot:-



















Treated side bounced off. Untreated a few bits stuck.

Next was mud. A mixture of the peat and water:-










Again treated side it just bounced off. The untreated side some stuck.

I did not have any runny honey. So I substituted for Hot Sweet Chilli sauce:-










Not as amazed as I was on the dirt. Although, I think the treated side 'ran' a bit quicker than the untreated.

I poured water of the Chilli Sauces and the treated side appeared to clear a bit better.

May be the Sweet Chilli was asking a little bit too much. So in I went to get the Ketchup!










OK. It did not completely run off. But you can see that there was a lot less ketchup being left behind in the run.

Finally I had a little clean up. I had a little water and a tiny bit of Mequires NXT in a bottle. Poured this over both sides.






The treated side did clear easier of what was left on there.

Overall very impressed with the ArmorAll Shield. The can says the protection will last for 4 weeks. I will report back on brake dust and anything else that gets attracted to my wheels.

Now off to clear up my garage floor.

Enjoy!


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

If anyone is able to edit the post to show the video thumb nails that would be great.

Ta.


----------



## s.bailey (Mar 2, 2012)

Edit the links adding







at the end.


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

Not working.

However, no too fussed.

Thanks.


----------



## s.bailey (Mar 2, 2012)

As sorry its URL not IMG but I've tried and it's not working either. I think it's the link itself. Hey ho.


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

Thanks for sharing that one . I cant wait to hear what results you get after 4 weeks against brake dust.


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

Legendary trial!

How are you liking it after driving around for a while? I'm of the opinion that it is holding up well, but not to the claims in the video. I'm keen to try it again and so have applied it to our other car today.


----------



## Rexob (Jun 29, 2012)

good post, look forward to hearing how it shapes up in 4 weeks :thumb:


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

So 10 days in and I gave the car a rinse.

You will need to believe me that there was very little brake dust on the wheels.

All I have used this time is a hose and tap water.

As you can see the water is still beading away and runs straight off

http://s1164.photobucket.com/albums/q577/iPlod999/?action=view¤t=a7f7e3a3.mp4&evt=user_media_share

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

So it is, that is great, I already had 2XPb seal on my car wheels, so put some on my mates car and gave it one more coat today. Easy on, bit at a time just where it is needed.

I am watching this one now, good luck.

John Tht.


----------



## Sportback (Mar 25, 2011)

I got some of this stuff about a year or so ago from USA, however the problem that I found with it was that it was very difficult to apply to the wheels particularly if U have a lot of spokes and getting it into the crevices was hard. What you find is that you've have plenty of areas where the spray has not touched the wheel which leads to Brake dust sticking to the wheels which makes the wheels look worse . It is good for someone who is a little lazy or doesn't have the time to apply a good quality alloy sealant.

Additionally sometimes it comes out very quickly from spray which leads to uneven Application on intricate wheels


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

Sportback said:


> I got some of this stuff about a year or so ago from USA, however the problem that I found with it was that it was very difficult to apply to the wheels particularly if U have a lot of spokes and getting it into the crevices was hard. What you find is that you've have plenty of areas where the spray has not touched the wheel which leads to Brake dust sticking to the wheels which makes the wheels look worse . *It is good for someone who is a little lazy *or doesn't have the time to apply a good quality alloy sealant.
> 
> Additionally sometimes it comes out very quickly from spray which leads to uneven Application on intricate wheels


Good shout Sportback. Apart from the highlighted bit 

Lucky my 20 year old Speedlines have a lot of flat easy spray on areas.


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

I will give this another week or so and repeat the water test. Must remember not to rinse off any brake dust prior to filming.


----------



## stolt (Aug 29, 2011)

wheels look alot better mate, i suppose to be cutting down on buying products. this looks good....


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

I've added AF Tough Coat to my growing products!

You did warn me.


----------



## stolt (Aug 29, 2011)

iPlod999 said:


> I've added AF Tough Coat to my growing products!
> 
> You did warn me.


lol, remortgage soon!! trim dressing was AF revive although i see on that link for armorall it works on trim aswell so you might be able to save yourself some pennies if you use that.


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

Im going to get some of this.One thing is i dont know how easy itl be to apply to my wheels but il give it ago, saying that..applying pb wheel sealant with a mf applicator is tricky aswell and i end up missing bits so pink splatter goes everywhere once i drive off.Hopefully il have better luck with this one .


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

mr.t said:


> Im going to get some of this.One thing is i dont know how easy itl be to apply to my wheels but il give it ago, saying that..applying pb wheel sealant with a mf applicator is tricky aswell and i end up missing bits so pink splatter goes everywhere once i drive off.Hopefully il have better luck with this one .


It's about as easy as spraying Lynx deodorant on ya chest.


----------



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

But we need to know how it's holding up. Are you getting 4 weeks out of an application? 
Also how many applications do you get out of a can?


----------



## kolarn (Nov 12, 2012)

Tried this on my wheels over a month ago, seems to have stood the test of time ok, wouldnt say my wheels repelled brake dust any easier than before but they are certainly a lot easier to clean especially with my new set of wheel woolies.
Cheapest place i could find for one can...

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ARMORALL-...ssories_Car_Care_Cleaning&hash=item3379f44a1a


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

Id be happy if it lasts a few weeks to be honest. Lets face it if it makes it easier to keep wheels clean then who cares if it lasts a week or 2 more when we love cleaning our cars.End of the day wheels take the most battering whatever the weather so if it makes it a tiny bit easier to keep clean abit longer then il be happy . I spent £13 on poor boys wheel sealant and to be honest it takes ages to apply, and i dont even notice much of a difference after applying 3 layers.So if this lasts a few weeks and is easy as spraying lynx on your chest and costs 7 quid then jobs a good one .Cant wait to get some.


----------



## luke123 (Mar 30, 2010)

I got myself some yesterday applied it and noticed how shiney my wheels look, So far im very impressed with this just have to wait and see what its like when i come to clean my wheels again in a week.


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

luke123 said:


> I got myself some yesterday applied it and noticed how shiney my wheels look, So far im very impressed with this just have to wait and see what its like when i come to clean my wheels again in a week.


Report back


----------

